# Bladder strange feeling -2ww



## Swanny

Anyone else find that their bladder feels strange? I remember the last time I was pregnant feeling kind of like I had a bladder infection coming on or something and then I met with a friend who said that when she was pregnant she used to get urinary infections quite a lot. My eyes nearly popped out cause I had already had a feeling that I was pregnant and then this additional symptom confirmed my suspicions even more. I week later I got BFP.

As of yesterday at 6dpo I'm getting the same feeling in my abdomen. It's kind of like pressure and a little bit of stinging, dunno cant really explain it, a bit like what you get when you have cystitis. 

Anyone else have this or had it then got BFP?

x


----------



## MrsLQ

I had this whilst I was pregnant, was my 1st symptom. I thought I had a urine infection because of this strange feeling then I started peeing for England. It got to the point where my manager commented on how frequently I was going to the toilet and did I have a urine infection? (We worked in retail but she had previously been a nurse).

I do not think I noticed this symptom untill AF was due, but this was because of the comment made by my manager. It could have been going on for a while before that?? Lets hope it is a good sign. I currently have a heaviness in my abdomen..


----------



## Swanny

I hope it's a good sign, fingers crossed :)

x


----------



## hajis-sweetie

I'm getting that as we speak and have had 4 BFP's on CB digi's, so I do think it is a sign!


----------



## Swanny

Whooooooooo hoooooooooo congratulations :) ooooooh how lovely just before xmas!!! 

I'm not testing for a few days yet.

Have a lovely xmas.

x


----------



## Swanny

Has anyone else experienced this?

x


----------



## blessedbylife

I've got that going on right now... feels like i can never get it all out when i wee.. also when i have a full bladder i get crampy, and it really does feel lik ethe beginings of a UTI. Still not testing till the 31st... giving AF time to show if she decides to be late!


----------



## barasti

Ugh... I have this!!! I felt the beginnings of a UTI coming on yesterday morning. I've been hospitalised for this before so I am always super sensitive when it comes to UTIs. I went straight to the doc yesterday who could see a trace amount of blood in my wizz, so she has sent it off for testing and given me antibiotics which are safe during pregnancy, just in case.

I am feeling heavy in my abdomen as well, slightly short of breath, lower back pain - but it''s not in the kidneys. It's still too early to test - i'm only 4 DPO.

Sigh.


----------



## Minimin

I have noticed this too. Earlier this cycle I had about a day and half of full Cystitis symptoms and had to get some salts in from Boots- I was advised not to take it once I had ovulated but the symptoms went. I did also keep drinking alot of water. This side of ovulation I have symptoms that are the onset of cystitis. Not full blown but enough to feel different. I am peeing alot but then I am also always supping some water or something. I do find the past few nights I have needed to pee at night but have been holding out as I dont want to affect BBT readings:wacko:
I tested 9dpo and got a :bfn: and am now 11dpo- I have added other symptoms on the thread for early symptoms if your want to have a look.
good luck girls!:happydance:


----------



## Swanny

This is an old post of mine but I've been getting the strange bladder/stomach feeling for about 3 days now! I hope it's a good sign.

Last time it was I got BFP but was chemical preg.

Anyone else have this as a symptom? It's the only one that I get that I don't get when I'm not pregnant if you know what I mean, unlike the usual, cramps, twinges, sore boobies etc. I've only ever had this when I have had BFP.

x


----------



## Dodgegal

I'm on 6dpo and have been peeing like there is no tomorrow. I am not drinking more, I do feel dehydrated and when i have to go it is crampy. Don't remember being like this on my regular cycles. I sure hope its something good. :)


----------



## mme

Hi everyone
This is an old post I came across while searching. Iam 6dpo and yesterday had a sharp pain to my right side that lasted around 30 mins, since then my tummy has felt very heavy like a weight inside is weighing down on my bladder, also needing to pee more often and feel the need to pee after Ive just been. Going to give it till Ive tested at the weekend and then see a doc as thinking maybe uti ? Can anyone else relate ? Thanks


----------

